# Can my russians eat Butter Lettuce?



## jjsull33 (Apr 18, 2013)

Can my russians eat butter lettuce? My local super market has rooted butter lettuce heads and if they can eat it I will buy some and plant a few in their outdoor enclosure for the summer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd say sureâ€¦as long as you can remove the soil from the planters they come in, and keep the tortoises from eating it while any topical fertilizers/pesticides are washed off of it. As part of a varied diet of weeds and such.


----------



## jjsull33 (Apr 18, 2013)

I will definitely wash it before I plant it, but it comes in a plastic container with its roots in some water, no soils at all, I believe its for hydroponic grows.


----------



## Laura (Apr 18, 2013)

some stores have other varietys as well. Im not sure how well they transplant tho.. see if they have a redleaf too


----------



## Brewster320 (Apr 23, 2013)

I gave one to my russian and planted it in her enclosure. It lasted for 3 days and stayed crisp and green the whole time. I'm not sure how nutrient levels compare to iceberg vs romaine but it seems more like romaine than iceberg as far as tastes and texture goes. I wouldn't use it as a main bulk of the diet but i think its good variety, enrichment when they can't graze outdoors, and would be great if you had to go away for a day or two.


----------



## SpdTrtl (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh I have seen those, we have them in the organic section of our store. I wondered if they would/could eat it as well I just always forget to check. Thanks for the info!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 23, 2013)

You can offer it, that's fine. It's still the same species (_Lactuca sativa_). However, don't be surprised if your Russian doesn't want it. I gave it to my guys, and they didn't seem to like it very much. Perhaps your experience will be different. Anyway, it's perfectly safe, if not as yummy as romaine, green leaf, or red leaf lettuce.


----------



## jjsull33 (Apr 24, 2013)

I am building their outdoor enclosure, and I am going to plant a few in there then. If they eat it cool, if not then they have another plant to hide under/around. 
Thanks for all the input.


----------



## cemmons12 (Apr 24, 2013)

My Russian Ophelia will eat it. I normally mix it with red leaf, green leaf, and romaine along with her Mazuri.


----------

